# Why the cough...and Nic strength



## DarkSide (20/6/15)

1. A month of vaping and the irritating cough started yesterday, not the good old "smokers cough" but this is different, almost like there is something stuck "down there" and I need to cough it up. Does not last long, especially in the morning but during the day, every now and then, the cough after I take a vape. I was at the doctor about two weeks ago, clean bill off health...Is this cough normal?
2. I started vaping on the 18mg strength, almost 25 years of smoking, really thought I needed the highest nic content to quit the ciggies. After a week, dizziness from the vaping, changed to 12mg nic strength and the dizziness stopped. Dizziness is back, so changing to 6mg strength, all my Voodoo juices will be 6mg strength, amazing how the body reacts and quite proud that I now can go down to 6mg strength and still have the satisfaction.
Thanks and Regards


----------



## zadiac (20/6/15)

It will pass. Many new vapers experience this and it is your body adjusting to vaping. I had the same issue and it passed within a month for me. For some it takes a little longer.
If you just came off cigarettes, then a high nic strength of 12-18mg is recommended and then you can gradually tone it down to 6 or 3mg if you wish. Just remember, nicotine is not the villain anymore. It was the tar in cigarettes.
Welcome to a healthier side of life

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (20/6/15)

That Cough in the morning - I get that as well, its 3 months and I still get it, I've heard of of guys powering thru it and others vaping at lower wattage to ease into it. 

As for nic and changing how much you need. I've seen studies which indicate the absorption of nic changes as time goes by. The types of devices and the user learning to use them more effectively.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (20/6/15)

i had that same thing happen to me, about a month into vaping. just a annoying scratchy cough in the morning. it lasted for about a month and now its all gone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/6/15)

I know what you mean, I get hat from certain flavors more than others. Wish I could tell you which flavor, but it has changed a bit over the last few months. Used to love pineapple vapes and hated vanilla. Now it's the opposite. Chucked 50ml of pineapple juice to a friend who just started vaping because I can't stand the smellor taste any longer, lol. What makes me cough most though is mouth-to-lung hits lately. Lung hits down to 0.2 ohm seems fine, but mouth-t-lung has me a a cough session  Also, I have found that most 50/50 juices make me cough a little, whereas 40/60 and upwards is fine. I also get a little cough from quite a lot of imported juices, even at 70-80% VG. Hats-off to our local vendors for their smooth juice. I find that just holding some water in my mouth for a few seconds at a time, and even a bit of a gargle with water clears this up a lot. 

I try to start the day on around 0.6-0.7 ohm on a mech, and then work it down to my low spot after an hour or so, thishas helped me a lot with the coughing. Too much too early to start out at 0.2 ohm for me yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MunG (20/6/15)

Hey @DarkSide 

I had the same thing, exactly.
And i can say that I also have gone down in nic, a lot !
I prefer 3- 6mg now, it is also a lot smoother.

About the Cough, I also had it, and the dizziness too.

It is normal as suggested, and what is happening is like a self cleaning, you have a lot more
miles than me at smoking analogs though so it might be a bit more tough, but mine lalsted a week or so.

nothing more, i still have 12Mg juices and the put me down hard in my lung hit device.

Keep it going, it only gets better

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/15)

I had such a bad cough when I still smoked I never would have noticed a mild cough when I stopped... everyday that went buy my cough got better. Now I never cough unless I forget to squonk and get a dry burn!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MunG (20/6/15)

Like the old smokers say, the only road to the lungs needs to be Tarred hahaha

I am so happy i stopped, and whit community, it has been really awesome with all the input
with the peeps

I must add, after you stop smoking your body get so much Oxygen it does not know what to do with it,
so you may also experience the dizzy form your lungs starting to get more efficient, this came from my doctor as
I though i was getting the flue


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/15)

The only negative is I can now make it to the gates to drop off the dustbin bags without stopping for breath twice... before my wife was happy to take the dustbin bags because I used to make a meal out of it... now I could do a 6km walk no problem... and that's simply having not touched a stinky for a year and a half!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MunG (20/6/15)

That is excellent,

I am a Mountain biker myself and the benefits are amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (20/6/15)

@Viper_SA Thanks and you are spot on about the local juices, got my first batch of Skyblue, loaded up the Strawberry Snap, took a hit and first thought was "Hey Bru, where is my strawberry". Amazing mint / menthol on the inhale and my question was answered on the exhale, friggen amazing strawberry...I tell you, this is "black/dark magic...Absolutely amazing and cannot stop. I fired up the Arctic with Ambrosia, and also cannot stop with this magical juice, such an amazing taste, flavour and the clouds. I have not got to the Dulce De Leche or Melida's Nilla Custard, if I can stop with my current two tanks, will try these tomorrow....OR off to VapeMob in the morning, to buy another two tanks, for myself as a "little gift for fathers day", I think four tanks should be good for a while...I think!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Twisper (20/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> @Viper_SA Thanks and you are spot on about the local juices, got my first batch of Skyblue, loaded up the Strawberry Snap, took a hit and first thought was "Hey Bru, where is my strawberry". Amazing mint / menthol on the inhale and my question was answered on the exhale, friggen amazing strawberry...I tell you, this is "black/dark magic...Absolutely amazing and cannot stop. I fired up the Arctic with Ambrosia, and also cannot stop with this magical juice, such an amazing taste, flavour and the clouds. I have not got to the Dulce De Leche or Melida's Nilla Custard, if I can stop with my current two tanks, will try these tomorrow....OR off to VapeMob in the morning, to buy another two tanks, for myself as a "little gift for fathers day", I think four tanks should be good for a while...I think!




You are going to love the Nilla Custard...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (20/6/15)

I notice this little cough that appears from time to time. It has alot to do with the type of Juice I vape or the tank or atty I use. Some tanks givr hard throat and chest hit. Some juices too. These tend to bring out the little iratating cough

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (21/6/15)

During the first few months, around 6, it is natural (and actually good) to cough every now and then. Your lungs are cleaning out some of the crap that has collected there while smoking and because you are no longer smoking and coughing all the time, you are just more aware (and anxious) about the process than you were when smoking.

Perfectly normal, and good for you in the long run - go with it, it passes and your lung capacity will increase because of it 

PS: remember to drink lots of water (all the time) - this helps ease the effect of the coughing on your throat and it re-hydrates your body which loses moisture when vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (21/6/15)

Twisper said:


> You are going to love the Nilla Custard...



I have just filled up the tanks with Dulce De Leche and Melida's Nilla Custard, like you tell children "eat slowly", I had to tell myself "vape slowly, don't be a pig", mouth to lung first. The custard is truly amazing, subtle, smooth and creamy, what I like is that it is not sweet. When I took the first vape on the Dulce De Leche, first thought, "what is this"? Looked at the picture on the bottle and could not associate the "taste with what was shown". Took another vape .... slowly...to let the senses take it all in, after the third vape, it all came together, absolutely creamy, great taste and flavour on the exhale, from "what is this" to, at this point, my favour of the month, again, love the "not sweet" juices lately, anybody have "apple sours" juice, obviously without the alcohol...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (21/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> anybody have "apple sours" juice, obviously without the alcohol...



Gemini Vapors Adam & Eve may be exactly what you are looking for - while I haven't tried that flavour yet, I have tried some of the others in the range and it's some of the best juice in the world. And it is going to be available locally very soon


----------



## Puff&Pass (21/6/15)

This is only my opinion on my findings but I've noticed on Lemon especially and some pineaplles or heavy citric flavours it happened to me. My thinkin is that it might be with certain flavours containing citric acid to enhance fruity flavour sharpness. Note that I have never experienced this with any skyeblue flavourings, mostly with Chinese liquids and extracts and some other random juices.


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/1/19)

I got the flu last year. It was the bad flu, I was down for more than two weeks.I could vape while being sick but when I recovered it was a different story.
I couldn't vape and what helped me was higher wattage.plain VG and dual coils.
It might help the next person that goes though the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

